# My puppy wee's 5-6 times every hour, help?



## Caroline.M (Sep 26, 2009)

I've just brought a puppy two days ago she is 7 weeks old, But she wee's 5-6 times every hour. Is there any advice anyone can give me? Thanks.:smile5:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Have her vet checked. That frequency could very well be down to a UTI.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Puppies do wee alot as they cannot hold for long.
Just keep taking her out every 15 minutes or so.
Praise her when she goes too.
But if you are worried please go to the vets.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

tO BE HONEST IT DOESNT SOUND LIKE SHES NOT NORMAL THEY DO PEE ALOT WHILST YOUNG AS LONG AS HER PEE IS NOT BLOOD STAINED ID SAY ITS TIME FOR HER TO GROW AND THIS SHOULD REDUCE. BUT MINE WENT OUT AFTER FOOD,PLAY,WALKING, PLAYING, ETC ITS HARD WORK BUT IT GENERALLY GETS BETTER WITH AGE. I USE TO POP MINE OUTSIDE FOR A PEE EVERY 15 MINS OR SO HARD WORK BUT IT DID HELP TOILET TRAIN MINE AND LOTS OF REWARDS. IF YOUR STILL CONCEREND GET YOUR PUP CHECKED BY YOUR VET. AS THERE COULD BE A CHANCE OF A WATER IFECTION AT LEAST YOU CAN RULE THAT OUT THEN.


----------



## Caroline.M (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help:smile5: She does go outside wee's then comes back in and wee's again, Thanks for the replies.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Mabel was the wee wee queen shed wee when she woke up, wee during after and inbetween play times  after meals gsoh she did wee for England

Must have been at least 4/6 times an hr at 7/8 weeks im sure, when she was awake

But yes if your worried and she seems poorly or you see her starining to pass urine or its blood stained get her to the vets as it could be a UTI or cystitis, one of our dogs has had cystitis and its not nice


Keep us posted :smile5:


----------



## Caroline.M (Sep 26, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> Mabel was the wee wee queen shed wee when she woke up, wee during after and inbetween play times  after meals gsoh she did wee for England
> 
> Must have been at least 4/6 times an hr at 7/8 weeks im sure, when she was awake
> 
> ...


Will do


----------

